
Show HN: Turn bitbucket issues into trello cards - hu_me
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bittask-for-bitbucket/oooaebjijfadmkbkgmcieohkpdfdcmpo
======
david90
Bitbucket actually has
[http://www.bitbucketcards.com/](http://www.bitbucketcards.com/) btw,
[http://gitlo.co](http://gitlo.co) is cool for github issues

------
fluxic
[http://backstage.crew.co/bettercrew-how-to-automate-
customer...](http://backstage.crew.co/bettercrew-how-to-automate-customer-
feedback-on-twitter-with-a-hashtag/)

------
schallis
Jira Agile already includes this functionality for Software Development
projects. A Board is created for these projects which exposes issues in this
kind of interface.

~~~
obaidullah
This is a good alternate for people who don't want to pay for Jira though and
just need this functionality and prefer this view.

------
fiatjaf
Why isn't [http://gitlo.co/](http://gitlo.co/) getting the attention it
deserves?

~~~
mashhoodr
Why would you want to use two different services to store the same data, isnt
it better to use one just with different augmentations?

~~~
ledude
[http://imgur.com/Zr7kXVh](http://imgur.com/Zr7kXVh)

------
keithmancuso
Isn't this just jira?

~~~
mashhoodr
In a way, but the idea here looks to be simplicity. The core data for tracking
and managing your issues remains the same.

------
fiatjaf
This is not Trello.

